

Folon: The story of Mr. Macintosh (1983) - DiabloD3
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Folon

======
delish
An early Microsoft Bob sans Bob's attempts to help? I'm not surprised that I
like the art Folon drew. It reminds me of the Macintosh "Picasso" posters
(link at bottom).

Fun article. I've read most of Folklore, but I missed this one. My favorite,
which also demonstrates Steve Jobs' focus on the human who uses the computer,
is "Saving Lives" (link at bottom).

Quote from it:

"Well, let's say you can shave 10 seconds off of the boot time [of the
Macintosh]. Multiply that by five million users and thats 50 million seconds,
every single day. Over a year, that's probably dozens of lifetimes. So if you
make it boot ten seconds faster, you've saved a dozen lives. That's really
worth it, don't you think?"

[https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1...](https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=1019&q=macintosh+picasso&oq=macintosh+picasso&gs_l=img.3..0j0i24.2511.4509.0.4674.17.11.0.6.6.0.119.921.7j4.11.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..0.17.939.jg8s31RSX7s)

[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Saving_Lives.txt](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Saving_Lives.txt)

------
jonstewart
Folklore.org is so great, such a great example of hypertext in addition to the
history. I hope it stays as it is for decades.

------
huxley
Reminds me of the classic Mac shareware "Talking Moose"

[http://youtu.be/1X_Uui4wLvI](http://youtu.be/1X_Uui4wLvI)

